# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Louis Mills Orishigane Wak (pics)

## JohnD

21" wak (or kat at that lenght) by Louis. I'll take more measurements tonight. Its in Louis inspection polish right now. I just wanted to share the pics and check out how the color shifts when the light hits it in different ways. 

 
 
 

Hope y'all like it :Smilie:

----------


## Gary B

For the pics John. Absoloutly killer work in all respects. Louis sword, your polish and super quality pics. I hope someday I can afford to have you polish one of mine.  Keep up the good work

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Gary B_ 
> *For the pics John. Absoloutly killer work in all respects. Louis sword, your polish and super quality pics. I hope someday I can afford to have you polish one of mine.  Keep up the good work*


Thanks for the kind words Gary. This blade is still in Louis polish, I just took some pictures so I could put it up on my site. I don't think I'll be polishing until someone buys it and ask me to polish it. As much as I love working on Louis blades, I have to take care of my backlog first.

Cheers,

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

I really like the activity at the hamon line. I have a question, I have never seen a Bo Hi that close to the Mune.....to be honest I really like it. Is there a special style for that or is it just the way this one was done ??

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Louie M.

> _Originally posted by Dwight Pilkilton_ 
> *I really like the activity at the hamon line. I have a question, I have never seen a Bo Hi that close to the Mune.....to be honest I really like it. Is there a special style for that or is it just the way this one was done ??
> 
> Thanks
> Dwight Pilkilton*



Dwight: The Bo-hi was done to dress up the blade and also to lighten it considerably.  It is quite a hefty piece. I wanted to take as much off as possible ,so it was cut to completely fill the shinogi-ji with just a small portion left at the mune. It made quite a difference in the feel of it. Thank you for your compliments.

Louie M.  ( Yasutomo )

----------

